
ITER: Start of Machine Assembly - Stevvo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-7GyVLKE6A
======
Stevvo
The first hour is fascinating. Not surprised it's running a bit late; there's
bound to be issues when you try to get 35 countries collaborating on
something.

